# Probleme Calendrier sur iMac



## Julienb71 (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un petit souci sur mon Imac avec l'application Calendrier certes non trop dérangeante mais si quelquun aurai une solution je suis preneur.

Depuis que je suis passé à Icloud pour synchroniser mon calendrier à la fois sur mon Iphone et Ipad.

Si je crée un événement depuis mon Imac sans pourtant activer une alarme, alors sur mon ipad et iphone j'ai droit automatiquement à une alarme "alerte le jour de l'événement (00:00)" alors que sur mon Imac je n'ai aucune alerte activée.

Si quelqun pourrait m'aider en espérant être le plus clair possible.

Merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur l'ipad, vérifie ce qui est coché dans Réglages --> Mail, Contacts, Calendriers --> partie Calendriers --> Notifications par défaut --> Evénements / Evénements journée

Idem sans doute sur l'iphone,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Julienb71 (24 Août 2012)

Merci de votre réponse rapide

Je viens de regarder sur Mon Ipad et Mon Iphone 

Dans Réglages -> Mail, Contacts, Calendrier -> Calendriers -> Notifications par défaut.

Ensuite j'ai :

Anniversaires : aucune
Événements : aucune
Événements journée : aucune

Cela est t'il normal ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Julienb71 (24 Août 2012)

Personne n a eu un soucis similaire au miens ?


----------



## otgl (24 Août 2012)

En plus des alertes manuelles, Mountain Lion ajoute des alertes automatiques un jour avant l'événement. Pour changer ce comportement, il faut:

Ouvrir l'application Calendrier.
Dans le menu de Calendrier, choisir Calendrier > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Alertes.
Changer "1 jour avant" en "Aucun".


----------



## Julienb71 (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Merci de votre aide mais je viens de regarder tout est sûr "Aucun" 

Sincèrement je ne comprends pas pourquoi une alarme est automatiquement infligée depuis mon Imac alors que si je crée depuis mon Iphone ou mon Ipad aucune alarme n'est mentionnée sans sans que je le désire.

Il y a peut être une similitude avec Icloud ?

A l'avenir je ferai mes évènements depuis mon Iphone ou mon Ipad.

Merci


----------



## otgl (25 Août 2012)

Julienb71 a dit:


> Merci de votre aide mais je viens de regarder tout est sûr "Aucun"



Ce réglage n'est pas rétroactif. En d'autres mots, il ne sera valable que pour les nouveaux événements que tu crées, et non pour les anciens. Essaie de créer un nouvel événement pour confirmer.

Pour appliquer le réglage aux anciens événements, la procédure n'est pas simple, et présente peut-être des dangers. Il faudrait:

Aller dans le menu de Calendrier.
Choisir Fichier > Exporter > Exporter... et enregistrer le calendrier dans un fichier.
Choisir Présentation > Afficher la liste des calendriers.
Dans la liste, faire un clic droit sur le calendrier et choisir Supprimer.
S'assurer que les réglages des alertes automatiques sont à "Aucun".
Choisir Fichier > Importer et importer le fichier enregistré.


----------



## Julienb71 (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Merci de votre aide

Mais même avec votre manipulation J'ai toujours droit à une alerte événement sur mon iMac alors que je n'en veux pas.

Ce n'est pas grave je continuerai à créer les événements avec mon iphone et  iPad

Merci encore


----------



## chambazch (31 Août 2012)

Rassure toi j'ai constaté le même problème... Moi qui suis responsable d'un atelier Mac dans une école, je n'ai malheureusement trouvé aucune explication ou solution à ce bogue que je trouve très gênant car tous les évenements que je crée depuis le mac déclenche une alerte dans mon iphone!!!
J'espère qu'ils corrigeront cela au plus vite!

*Note du modo :* Julienb71, le titre de la première annonce en tête de ce forum est "_A lire avant de poster : iCloud c'est dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation" !_" &#8230; Ça évoque quoi, pour toi ? :mouais:

On déménage.


----------

